
Computer World Interviews Digg's Jay Adelson - crsmith
http://www.computerworld.com/action/article.do?command=viewArticleBasic&taxonomyName=internet_business&articleId=292772&taxonomyId=71&intsrc=kc_feat
======
ralph
Three pages filled with off-topic crap outside of the article. Read the print
version instead:
[http://www.computerworld.com/action/article.do?command=printArticleBasic&articleId;=292772](http://www.computerworld.com/action/article.do?command=printArticleBasic&articleId=292772)

